# Escambia Log A Load tourney?



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Does anyone know the results of that tournament that took place on Escambia on Saturday or where to find them? Thanks.


----------



## basswilson87 (Mar 31, 2010)

yea 18 some odd pounds won the tornament,An abunch of 5 fish limits came in.


----------



## kks (Aug 22, 2008)

ken sessions and greg sessions won the tournament, with 13.32lbs, larry bullock and rodger caldwell came in 2nd with 8.8 and the lunker at 5.36


----------



## 20Inches (Oct 27, 2008)

What river did first place come off of I heard fish river and then i heard escambia anybody no the real story


----------

